# Watery noise coming from computer



## cublikefoot (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, so this morning I started hearing a watery noise come from my computer. I don't know if it's the liquid cooling or something else. I would assume it's the liquid cooling, but I am not sure. It sounds like water spurting out every 20 or so seconds.

Specs:
AMD FX-6100 Six-Core Processor
Radeon HD 6850
8GB DDR3 / 1600MHz (Corsair)
Cooling fan: Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Enhanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA) (Single Standard 120MM Fan)


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would remove your cooler and check thoroughly for any leaks, make sure the pipes are in tight.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like air in water cooling hence you might be having a leak.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

efx8 said:


> I would remove your cooler and check thoroughly for any leaks, make sure the pipes are in tight.


I second that. 

Also, while the side is removed, check for flow in the tubes as well as look for air-bubbles.

It sounds like your pump may be pushing air.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Use a paper towel tube to isolate the exact source of the noise, then investigate.


----------



## cublikefoot (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought I had fixed it until I heard a (fairly) loud dripping of water (like a sink).
I took off the cooling system again, to discover no water, no leaks, no air bubbles.

I've tinkered with the liquid cooling and think I fixed the problem. There was no water anywhere in the case. However, I can still hear this "watery noise" every couple of hours.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Check the liquid levels. There may be no leak but evaporation may cause a level drop. 

A leak may not necessarily mean liquid getting out of the system - It could be an air leak where air is being sucked into the system and making the 'watery' noise on its way to the reservoir and expelled out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is a sealed system,no reservoir


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK Dai. Noted.Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they are the company corsair used to source their closed systems from


----------

